# [Feedback] Graustufen wie die Profis ...



## Martin Schaefer (31. Dezember 2002)

Hallihallo,

hier bitte nur Kritik, Fragen, Anregungen u.ä. zum Tutorial "Graustufen wie die Profis..." posten.

Danke
lightbox


----------



## Bomber (1. Januar 2003)

Gutes Tutorial, aber dafür extra ein Video zu erstellen und mit "wie die Profis" zu betiteln war vielleicht 'etwas' dick aufgetragen.


----------



## Christoph (1. Januar 2003)

@Bomber
ich halts nicht aus , da macht sich einer die Arbeit und dann kommt so´n Typ wie du und kritisiert. baah , am liebsten  .......*kick*


@lightbox
ich finds klasse das du dir die Mühe gemacht hast.
Genau solche User brauchen wir um weiterhin erfolgreich zu sein, denn ich glaub solch gutes Tutorial hatten wir schon lange nicht mehr 

grüsse
hochi


----------



## Martin Schaefer (1. Januar 2003)

Hi hochi,

danke für die Blumen.  

1. Es ist gar nicht sooo viel Arbeit, wie man evtl. denkt.
2. Ich steck die Kritik schon dahin, wo sie hingehört ... mal da, mal dort.

Gruß und frohes Neues,
lightbox


----------



## Bomber (1. Januar 2003)

ICH HAB DOCH GESAGT DAS ES EIN GUTES TUTORIAL IST!!! :-(


----------



## SilentWarrior (1. Januar 2003)

uaaah.. lightbox, ich find das ja supi von dir, dass du dir die mühe machst. aber mein problem ist, dass der scheiss wmp den codec nicht findet - gibt's den irgendwo zum downloaden? ich bin nämlich ziemlicher ps-n00b und würd auch gerne von den videos profitieren.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (1. Januar 2003)

Du kannst dir den DivX502-Codec inkl. Player auf http://www.divx.com runterladen.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Martin Schaefer (10. Januar 2003)

Aus gegebenem Anlass möchte ich hier mal darauf hinweisen, dass meine Tutorials urheberrechtlich geschützt sind. Ich habe diese Tutorials auf http://www.tutorials.de gepostet, wo sie jeder anschauen kann. Ich möchte aber meine Tutorials nicht "durch Zufall" plötzlich auf anderen Webseiten wiederentdecken, ohne vorher gefragt worden zu sein. Im übrigen wurde sogar jeglicher Herkunftsvermerk entfernt.

Nur um das mal klarzustellen:
Das ist Diebstahl geistigen Eigentums und bei sowas werde ich extrem ungemütlich.

Also Finger weg von meinen Sachen!!!!!  

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (10. Januar 2003)

:|respekt:|


----------



## JOe-el (23. August 2003)

*is fileicht ne dumme frage aber*

zers,

das is jetzt fileicht ne dumme frage aber  is das mit farbton/sättigung nicht viel leichter und  schneller bzw mit leichterem herumgeschraube was man wirklich haben will ?

mfg 

JOe-el


----------



## Martin Schaefer (23. August 2003)

*Re: is fileicht ne dumme frage aber*



> _Original geschrieben von JOe-el _
> *... is das mit farbton/sättigung nicht viel leichter und  schneller bzw mit leichterem herumgeschraube was man wirklich haben will ? *



Na da kann ich ja von Glück reden, dass ich noch ein zweites Videotutorial
gemacht hatte. Augen auf im Straßenverkehr.  
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials117141.html

Dennoch ist das erste Graustufentutorial sinnvoll,
weil es dir den Zusammenhang erklärt.
Wenn du es noch besser kannst, Glückwunsch. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Hyperion (25. September 2003)

Wirklich sehr ausführlich erklärt und schön die Zusammenhänge aufgeführt.

Nur noch eine Alternative:

Der Kanalmixer.
Einfach Graustufen anklicken im Kanalmixer und dann die Farbkanäle verstellen, wie mans eben haben will. Zwar sehr knapp erklärt aber dank deiner Tutorials sollten die Zusammenhänge klar sein.

Hat noch weniger Aufwand als die Methode mit den Einstellungsebenen aus deinem zweiten Video. Der einzige Vorteil, den ich in den Einstellungsebenen sehe ist der, dass man sie leichter rückgängig machen kann.


----------



## The_Overmind (25. September 2003)

Also sehr schickes Tut, find ich auch klasse daß Du dafür Vids gemacht hast.
Is ja alles schick und fein, aber deine Aussage



> Aus gegebenem Anlass möchte ich hier mal darauf hinweisen, dass meine Tutorials urheberrechtlich geschützt sind. Ich habe diese Tutorials auf http://www.tutorials.de gepostet, wo sie jeder anschauen kann. Ich möchte aber meine Tutorials nicht "durch Zufall" plötzlich auf anderen Webseiten wiederentdecken, ohne vorher gefragt worden zu sein. Im übrigen wurde sogar jeglicher Herkunftsvermerk entfernt.
> 
> Nur um das mal klarzustellen:
> Das ist Diebstahl geistigen Eigentums und bei sowas werde ich extrem ungemütlich.
> ...



sehe ich (muss ich ma leider unverblümt sagen) als geistigen Schrott an.

1. Du willst hier die *Handhabung eines Programmes für einen gewünschten Effekt* ohne das man externe Sachen wie Pattern, Brushes usw. benutzen muss als geistiges Eigentum deklarieren. Fein, ich deklariere nun das Drücken auf den Start-Knopf bei Windows  oder aber das Einstellen der Systemuhr als geistiges Eigentum, is in etwa das Gleiche was Du machst...

2. Du kannst NIEMALS beweisen daß jemand von dieser Art nen S/W Effekt hinzukriegen vorher keine Ahnung hatte und somit kannst Du böse gucken solang Du willst, jeder kann dieses Wissen selbst auf Papier/HTML bringen wie er will, es als sein Wissen und sein Tutorial verkaufen und Du kannst nichts dagegen machen.

3. Das EINZIGE worauf Du Urheberrechte hast, sind die Bilder im Tut und das Videotut selber. Jeder der Bilder für seine Tuts selbst macht is somit aussem Schneider.

Mußte ma gesagt werden. Flames/Mordrohungen und dergleichen aufgrund von Tatsachen / meiner Meinung bitte an mich.


----------



## Mythos007 (25. September 2003)

*tztztz*was bist Du denn für einer? Bitte sehr der Herr - hier entlang... Da ist die Tür.


----------



## Michael Och (25. September 2003)

Ah schön das der keine weiteren Beträge mehr schreibt...Danke an dich Mythos und ein Herzliches Dankeschön an Martin für das Super-Tutorial, weiter so, mit so einem guten Mod-Team wir tutorials.de noch sehr lange leben. In diesem Sinne..macht nur weiter so und ich hoffe auf mehr Videotutorials 

MfG Kingax


----------



## killkrog (25. September 2003)

Waddn Gaskopp...


----------



## subzero (25. September 2003)

Hallo, was ist den mit euch los? Wieso habt Ihr/Mythos den gesperrt? 
Also, ok Ausdrucksweise vielleicht, aber hat einer mal nicht nachgeguckt ob er recht hat, oder ?

Also ich fand das jetzt ein wenig dreist ehrlich gesagt.
Ich mein das hier soll nicht die Einladung sein um mich auch zu sperren!


----------



## Smoove (25. September 2003)

Hi,

danke für das Tutorial. Sonst hab ich einfach die Sättigung auf 0 gesetzt, aber Dank diesem Tutorial hab ich jetzt paar Alternativen  

Und die Sperrung empfand ich als voreilig. Der Post von ihm war in sich stimmig und imho nicht beleidigend, aber naja macht doch was ihr wollt


----------



## killkrog (25. September 2003)

Ließ mal genau durch, was er geschrieben hat.
Dann wirste sehen, das es totaler Schnickschnack war.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (26. September 2003)

Um etwas Erleuchtung in die Geschichte mit der Sperrung zu bringen:

Die Aussage von Overmind war weder in sich stimmig noch sonst irgendwie
von Interesse in diesem Thread. Ich schreibe eindeutig und unmissverständlich,
dass mein Tutorial (und übrigens auch alle anderen Tutorials hier) urheberrechtlich
geschützt sind. Keiner schreibt von einem Schutz der Vorgehensweise.
Dem Schutz unterliegen lediglich Text, Bilder, Ton und die Zusammenstellung
derselben. Wenn einer einen eigenen Text schreibt, eigene Bilder macht, eigene
Tonaufnahmen macht .... nur zu.

Insofern war es schlichtweg Unfug, was Herr Wichtig hier zu vermelden hatte.

Gruß
Martin

PS: Danke an all diejenigen, die dem/den Tutorials etwas abgewinnen können
und so beim fröhlichen Bildbearbeiten vielleicht etwas weiterkommen. Für euch
hab ich das/die Tutorial(s) gemacht.


----------



## Dinooo (28. September 2003)

yo matrin,

erstmals danke für dein tutorial, finde is sehr gut gelungen 

dann hätte ich noch ein problem.. wenn ich ein s/w bild mache so wie du es beschrieben hast.. und dann das bild als jpg speichern will.. wird es wieder als farb foto gespeichert... 

sorry für di doofe frage.. hoffe du oder jemand anderes kann mir helfen.. danke schonmal.. 

mfg DiNO


----------



## Mythos007 (28. September 2003)

Hallo Dinooo,

herzlich willkommen in unserer Community, bitte ließ Dir noch
einmal unsere Netiquette genau durch, insbesondere möchte
ich Dich hier auf den Punkt (12) aufmerksam machen...

Dein Problem dürfte normalerweise nicht auftreten... Beschreib doch noch
einmal etwas genauer wie Du beim speichern Deines Bildes vorgehst bzw.
achte darauf, dass beim speichern des Bildes auch alle Einstellungsebenen
sichtbar sind...


----------



## Dinooo (28. September 2003)

yo hi also 

nachdem ich alle ebenen auf eine ebene reduziert hab wechsle von ebenen auf kanal ... dort alles deaktivieren auser grünkanal und dann datei speichern unter.. bla format jpg usw =)

so ich hoff du weisst wasi mein


----------



## Mythos007 (28. September 2003)

@ Dinooo

Bitte halte Dich an unsere Netiquette! Dies sage ich Dir nun zum letzten mal...

Zu Deinem Problem, es ist natürlich, das wenn Du nur den Grünkanal auswählst
das Bild an sich ja noch im RGB Modus befindet und Photoshop auch das 
Bild mit allen Farbinformationen also (Rot, Grün, Blau) abspeichert...

Halte Dich einfach exakt an das Tutorial von Lightbox, dann dürfte das Problem
nicht bestehen und Du kannst es ganz normal als .jpg-Graustufenbild speichern.


----------



## schwupz (27. März 2004)

Hi!

Nettes Tutorial nur eine Frage: ist es normal dass die Farbkanäle pixelig sind, während der RGB-Kanal sowie das Bild normal ist?

Man bekommt so zwar gute Ergebnisse hin, aber in meinem Beispiel war das irgendwie auch nichts halbes und nichts ganzes 

Chris

Edit: Sehe schon: Ist nur bei manchen Bildern so... so ein Mist aber auch


----------



## romanforum (14. November 2004)

Sehr gutes Tutorial...

Wie kann ich eigeneVideoTutorials erstellen?

Gruß

Roman


----------



## Philip Kurz (14. November 2004)

Gegenfrage: Wie sucht man? (Couldn't resist )

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?t=178862

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?t=25118


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (14. November 2004)

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?t=25118&highlight=videotutorials+erstellen

P.S. Bitte mal schauen, von wann der Thread ist.. 

//EDIT grrrr radde`


----------



## Sensimilla (15. November 2004)

*Graustufen wie die Profis ...*

Das Tutorial hat mir als Fotografin sehr geholfen! Ich mache viele SW-Sachen, habe natürlich auch meine Tricks mit PS, aber das mit den Kanälen finde ich super! Danke!

Liebe Grüße
Sensimilla


----------

